# Flashlight Pictures



## Taylorf (Jun 7, 2006)

I know there are some picture threads out there, but I could not find one like this. This is a chance for everyone to show what lights they have. I want it to be a collection of most of the flashlight pictures on this site.

It doesnt matter if you have posted your picture on a different thread before, post it again! Show your lights. I think this will be a good chance to see what is all out there.

I think this thread will have a few benefits, like is someone is still deciding between a few lights they can turn to this thread to find some pictures of them. Beamshots would be appreciated too.

I can not start off this thread with a pic because i misplaced my USB to my camera :sigh:


----------



## CanDo (Jun 7, 2006)

Shouldn't this be in the collections forum?


----------



## greenLED (Jun 7, 2006)

:thinking: I'm not understanding what all the pic threads on the flashlight collecting and reviews sections don't have that you are looking for. Do you want to make a "graphical dictionary" showing pics of as many individual lights as possible?

IIRC, there's an entire site somewhere that lets you compare beamshots... sadly, I lost the bookmarks when CPF upgraded software.


----------



## Taylorf (Jun 7, 2006)

greenLED said:


> :thinking: I'm not understanding what all the pic threads on the flashlight collecting and reviews sections don't have that you are looking for. Do you want to make a "graphical dictionary" showing pics of as many individual lights as possible?
> 
> IIRC, there's an entire site somewhere that lets you compare beamshots... sadly, I lost the bookmarks when CPF upgraded software.


 
Ya, I am just trying to bring it all together, I like looking at pics of lights others have, but they are all over so it would be easier to bring them all together.



Cando-I doesnt have to be the whole collection, individual lights are fine. The creators of lights can post their pics too.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 8, 2006)

That's a great idea. Generally these things work when one individual takes the lead and makes an "index thread" of sorts and then keep them updated. Something like carrot's stories, the USL collection thread, Zetex cricuit index threads, CPF Specials, etc. 

I don't want to be the party pooper, but people are not going to re-post all their pics in a single thread.  It'd be great if you went through all those threads, and listed the links in a new thread, as an "index". :twothumbs


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jun 8, 2006)

Here you go! This is my collection up to today....







WP


----------



## vector_joe (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## roguesw (Jun 8, 2006)

This is my current collection 





Surefire M3T, L4, Lux V WWOT PR, Lux III TWOK PR-T


----------



## Taylorf (Jun 8, 2006)

greenLED said:


> That's a great idea. Generally these things work when one individual takes the lead and makes an "index thread" of sorts and then keep them updated. Something like carrot's stories, the USL collection thread, Zetex cricuit index threads, CPF Specials, etc.
> 
> I don't want to be the party pooper, but people are not going to re-post all their pics in a single thread.  It'd be great if you went through all those threads, and listed the links in a new thread, as an "index". :twothumbs


 
I was hoping it would be something kind of like Carrots story collection, but I never realized that it will take a while to do. I really don't think I have enough time to do it (I could do it, but I get on CPF for short periods so it would take a very long time for me to complete). I am not sure if anyone else would really want to do it either, so I am not sure what to do.


In the mean time keep posting pics guys.


----------



## Somy Nex (Jun 8, 2006)

my own lights don't even compare to many of the great collections / pictures out there, but FWIW, here're a couple shots of my humble collection.


----------

